# Marijuana worth $23 million found growing on state lands in the Santa Cruz Mountains



## FruityBud (Jul 9, 2008)

SUMMIT -- Sheriff's deputies working with the state Department of Justice removed almost 20,000 marijuana plants from public lands in the Santa Cruz Mountains this week.

The plants, if allowed to mature, would be worth more than $23 million on the street, according to the Sheriff's Office.

Five pot gardens, two of which were spotted from the air by fire crews battling the Summit Fire in late May, were cut down Monday and Tuesday in Castle Rock State Park and Bureau of Land Management property adjacent to the Soquel Demonstration Forest on Summit Road.

No arrests were made.

"These guys knew we were coming," said Sgt. Steve Carney, who leads the Sheriff's Office Narcotics Enforcement Team.

Deputies and officers assigned to the state Campaign Against Marijuana Planting, who were dropped into the gardens by helicopter, said it appeared the gardens had been abandoned. The two grows near Summit Road had already been harvested once. The plants had regenerated from short stalks and were already 2- to 3-feet tall.

"You can see the mounds of shake up there," Carney said, talking about the plant debris left over after the bud is dried and picked.

Neil Cuthbert, a Department of Justice special agent who leads the 11-member CAMP team, said the priority was removing the pot plants, not busting the growers.

"All we care about right now, the only thing I care about right now, is getting that marijuana off that mountain," Cuthbert said, adding "we are disrupting the criminal organizations that are responsible."

They cut down 19,471 plants in five gardens. Almost 8,000 plants that had bud growth were hauled out by helicopter to be disposed of, while the ones that had yet to produce marijuana were left to wilt on the chaparral-covered hillsides.

Most times the Sheriff's Office sends deputies out after illegal marijuana grows, the crew hikes in on deer trails or up narrow drainages. But three gardens found in the natural preserve area of Castle Rock were planted on steep hillsides with no obvious trail. That, coupled with the 100-degree heat, would make hacking down the grows an impossible single-day project had the helicopter not been available.

The chopper whipped up a storm of dead leaves and dust each time it lifted off a patch of dry grass on the top of the hill. A 100-foot orange line dangled from the white bird as the deputies and CAMP agents clipped onto the rope two at a time to be flown up three miles to the pot gardens.

They wore harnesses over their green fatigues, and carried CamelBaks of water and clippers along with the standard-issue law enforcement gear, like handguns and radios.

From the low-flying chopper, the marijuana plants are bright green specks tucked under oak and knobcone pine trees, or sowed between manzanitas and tall stalks of poison oak. The clear-cutting and terracing done before the plants are put in the ground is evident, and the pilot and Cuthbert can spot the hoses used for drip irrigation running down the mountain.

"I think one of the most important reasons why we're out here doing this is because so much of this is on public lands," Cuthbert said, running through a long list of problems the grows create, including safety concerns and environmental degradation. "The citizens have a right to go out and enjoy the lands."

The Castle Rock gardens were planted in the 1,500-acre preserve in the center of the park, an area that's closed to off-trail hiking. However, State Parks Ranger Miles Standish said some hikers violating that rule alerted rangers to the pot plants.

"You would think that marijuana growers would be smart enough" to not plant in a state park, he said.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/6xvdgx*


----------



## Tater (Jul 9, 2008)

Want to know whats awesome?  The fact that whoevers grow it was planted 20,000 plants on the same hillside without a helicopter.


----------



## Growdude (Jul 9, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Want to know whats awesome? The fact that whoevers grow it was planted 20,000 plants on the same hillside without a helicopter.


 
Its probably just hemp weed and there making a big deal about it.


----------



## Tater (Jul 9, 2008)

True enough.


----------



## lyfr (Jul 9, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Its probably just hemp weed and there making a big deal about it.


 howdy folks,  i dont live too far from there and this is very common throughout the santa cruz mtns.  we see a handful of these get busted every year.  when they do get the campers (very rarely) it seems its always illegals from south of the border.  i have seen whats left of the mtn. after one of these grows and its not pretty...natural landscpe destroyed,  trash piles,  waste piles.  definately not your harmless 5 or 10 plant guerilla grow.  Ya know,  i dont even know if we have wild hemp round here, but someone should!


----------



## Stoner94043 (Jul 9, 2008)

It's pretty dang funny watching these guys lowering from a helicopter like they just busted Al Capone. What they got was chump change in comparison to "The Kind" they don't find and won't find.

If you're a hiker it isn't uncommon to be walking along and get that sweet scent, or even see a wild patch here and there.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 9, 2008)

"You can see the mounds of shake up there,"


*How the hell do they know what "shake" is?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


:bong1:


----------



## HRawaiianZ (Jul 10, 2008)

just like any job you pick up the lingo.


----------



## BagSeed (Jul 10, 2008)

> The two grows near Summit Road had already been harvested once. The plants had regenerated from short stalks and were already 2- to 3-feet tall.


These must be magical plants if you can have multiple harvests and they can re-grow to 3 feet when cut down... I don't think these cops know much about the plant they are killing...


----------



## Hiero_ (Jul 10, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> howdy folks,  i dont live too far from there and this is very common throughout the santa cruz mtns.  we see a handful of these get busted every year.  when they do get the campers (very rarely) it seems its always illegals from south of the border.  i have seen whats left of the mtn. after one of these grows and its not pretty...natural landscpe destroyed,  trash piles,  waste piles.  definately not your harmless 5 or 10 plant guerilla grow.  Ya know,  i dont even know if we have wild hemp round here, but someone should!


I have a friend that goes to SCU, and she told me about this.


----------

